# Spaltenbreite JTable



## joschika77 (22. Sep 2003)

Wie verkleinere ich die Spaltenbreite einer JTable?
Die Tabelle hat zwei Spalten.
Die erste soll verkleinert werden.
Jetzt teilt er das genau auf, glaube ich.
Also durch 2.

Gruß Ronn


----------



## jptc.org (22. Sep 2003)

für die Spaltenbreiten gibt es zwei wichtige Faktoren. Als erstes gibt es Column Resize Modes:

_AUTO_RESIZE_OFF, AUTO_RESIZE_LAST_COLUMN, AUTO_RESIZE_SUBSEQUENT_COLUMNS, AUTO_RESIZE_NEXT_COLUMN, AUTO_RESIZE_ALL_COLUMNS_

Der Resize Mode wird über die Methode setAutoResizeMode() auf der Tabelle gesetzt.

Zum Setzen einer expliziten Breite kann man wiefolgt vorgehen:


```
TableColumn column = table.getColumn("ColumnName");
column.setMinWidth(25);
column.setMaxWidth(25);

// has to be called JTable bug!!!
table.sizeColumnsToFit(0);
```

Ich hoffe das konnte helfen.

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## joschika77 (23. Sep 2003)

Hab es hinbekommen.
Klappt gut.DANKE!!!

Gruß Ronn


----------



## joschika77 (23. Sep 2003)

Das hat zwar geklappt aber nur beim Start des Programms habe ich festgestellt.
Wenn ich in der Combo was anderes auswähle springt er wieder auf den normalen Stand

Komisch ne?Weiß einer was dazu?

Gruß Ronn


----------



## jptc.org (23. Sep 2003)

Kannst du mal genau beschreiben, wie deine anwendung funktionieren soll? oder besser was du wie in der Tabelle anzeigen möchtest. (am besten den code) Es lässt sich dann bestimmt eine Lösung finden.

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## joschika77 (23. Sep 2003)

In der Combobox sind die Monate angegeben.Die haben unterschiedlich viele Tage.
Also muß sich die Tabelle verändern bei jedem Monatswechsel.
Das geht auch.Am Anfanf beim initialisieren der Tabelle usw. setze ich die Spaltenbreite.
Das geht jetzt (Dank deines Tips) ja auch.
Wechsel ich jetzt den Monat baut er die Tabelle mit den Spalten wieder halb halb auf.
Und der Columnname ist denn auch nicht mehr da.

Geht die Beschreibung so oder brauchst den Code?

Gruß Ronn


----------



## jptc.org (23. Sep 2003)

Es scheint, dass das Model irgendwie nicht mehr ganz so passt, wie es eigentlich sollte. Es wäre gut wenn du mal den Code posten könntest (alternativ kannst Du den Code auch per email schicken).

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## joschika77 (24. Sep 2003)

Hallo!

Das habe ich gestern noch hinbekommen.
Danke Dir nochmal.


Wie kann ich einer Zeile in der JTable was zufügen , wenn schon was drinsteht?
Ich muß ja erstmal auslesen was drinsteht und dann vergleichen, denke ich.
Ich brauche da irgend eine Methode.

Bin ich da auf dem richtigen Weg?

Gruß Ronn


----------

